# FOUND IT !!  Melanotaenia Parva



## Antipofish (27 Apr 2012)

I've been searching my browser history to try and find a fish I saw, but could not remember where !  Anyway I have found it !  It was an Ebay listing (see link).  Does anyone know anything about this fish or have any experience of keeping it ?  Are the size stats on the listing correct do you know ?  It is called Melanotaenia Parva from Lake Kurumoi.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Melanotae...plies_Fish&hash=item3cc54b9191#ht_1099wt_1205


----------



## Alastair (28 Apr 2012)

Sanj may be your best bet as he's pretty clued up on rainbows mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj (1 May 2012)

I cant look on ebay at work, but try looking on Yuri's Fish Rooms. I believe he had Parva in stock recently.


----------

